# Determine selected options of a port



## Michael-O (Mar 13, 2019)

Folks,

I'd like to automate Jail installation with ezjail by version control all configuration files. Since I am running a lot of ports with custom configuration I need to version control `/var/db/ports/*/options` as well.
The question is, how do I determine that I have modified the options? One incomplete approach is to install another jail with those ports w/o modifying options. I thought also using poudriere, but the `pkg%options` is different to the ones aforementioned.

Any ideas?


----------

